# Grand Theft Auto 3



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

I have been playing this game since it first came out. There are several things about this game that I don't like.

1. You doesn't let you use a good steering wheel and pedal setup.

2. Will not let you use a good joystick. (standrads you can

3. This is one of those games that only let you play one level, while the others are locked.

4. It is really hard to control the cars in tight streets using the keyboard. Not even with the voice control program, is the controls any better.

Now, for the things I do like about this game.

1.The car radioes are a nice touch, and funny to listen to.

2. The idea behind the game is new and refreshing.

3. The graphics are pretty good too. But they are not as good as RTCW. RTCW has spoiled me in the eye candy dept.

In this game, you can do whatever you want. You have free range of movement. Or you can do the missions that are in there.

If it were not for the lack of ssteering wheel support, I would like this game a lot better.

Site info for their game.................

You've been betrayed and left for dead. Now you're taking revenge, unless the city gets you first. Mob bosses need a favor, crooked cops need help and street gangs want you dead. You'll have to rob, steal and kill just to stay out of serious trouble. Anything can happen out here.

Grand Theft Auto returns this Fall on the Playstation®2 computer entertainment system. It will appear on PC CD ROM n Spring 2002. Featuring a fully 3-D living city, a combination of narrative driven and non-linear gameplay and a completely open environment, the game represents a huge leap forward in interactive entertainment. For the first time, players are put at the heart of their very own gangster movie, and let loose in a fully-realised 3 dimensional city, in which anything can happen and probably will.

With a cast of hundreds, 50 plus vehicles, ranging from sports cars to ice cream trucks and from boats to buses, 3 hours of music, including opera, reggae, house, drum and bass, pop and disco, a huge array of street ready weapons and some of the seediest characters in video game history, Grand Theft Auto 3 is a sprawling epic which will show you that sometimes, crime can pay and sometimes it can pay you back.

You can go to the website for this game .........

http://www.rockstargames.com/grandtheftauto3/pc/main.html

Graphics = 8 
Sound = 8.5 
Gameplay = 6.5

Overall = 7.75


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

now this is some good game !!! 

good review


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

My brother just bought this for the PC yesterday, and I've had it on PS2 since my B'day a couple of weeks back.

General observations / differences:

- The PC version appears to be very laggy, but this may be more to do with the PC's spec.

- The graphics on the PC version are very crisp - shop fronts etc are photo-like, whereas on the PS2 version they're more blurred. This of course is true of most PC games on a decent monitor as opposed to a console on a TV screen.

- I personally think the small sacrifice in quality of graphics is more than made up for by the smooth gameplay and better handling of the PS2 version. 

- In the PC version people's limbs come off when they get shot, but not in the PS2 version. Hmm.

- Using a gamepad is a much better idea than using a keyboard!

- On either medium it's an adictive game. I can't believe how many times my character's been arrested or accidentally driven a vehicle into the river! And I can't believe how much running around on foot I end up doing, desperately searching for a vehicle away from 5-0! And I can't believe the enourmous number of vehicles I've trashed!

- I like the way it opens up more as you progress - as you say, you can do the 'proper' missions or the mini missions (like the taxi driver and emergency services ones), or just drive around like a maniac (I tend to do more of the latter  ). 

- It's quite a naughty game (politically incorrect)! I remember my friend having GTA1 for the PS1 - the graphics were shockingly bad, but it was the first time I'd heard swearing in a game.
The new version is quite controversial - I just finished the mission where you have to collect a number of 'ladies of the night' to take to the Policman's Ball! Crazy stuff.

- I refuse to cheat yet, even though my brother has provided me with all the codes. I think it spoils a game to cheat on it straight away - fair enough if you get stuck, deep into the game and are thoroughly infuriated that it's going nowhere, but not after just a few days of gameplay. My brother on the other hand has all the cheats for the PC version and is quite happy to play with infinite health etc, on the day he bought the game. 

- Which reminds me - you can download mods and skins for the PC version, but not for the PS2, so you could argue that the PC version will have a longer life.

Anyway, enough for now, got to get back to work...    

Gram


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

I decided later to keeo the game. It is not too bad. On my computer the game runs flawlessly. The rez. that I have the game set at is 1600 by 1200.


----------

